# natural lighting



## fsperry (Feb 12, 2006)

Ahhhhh, the beauty of using natural lighting (when available) to show the various hues of glass, especially amber tones.


----------



## fsperry (Feb 12, 2006)

NOW the picture loads !  Wish I could get the hang of this thing.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree that natural sunlight gives a truer representation of the color.  Nothing beats it in my opinion. 

 BA


----------



## flasherr (Feb 12, 2006)

I prefer to shoot all my pictures outside. It seems my pictures look much better for my ebay sales than trying to use artificial light
 Brian


----------

